# Cold Stratification Method - My experiment



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

Its time to me to share to you my last experiment about seeds germination.:eyebulge:

For some native perennials or perennials we don't have choice, we must imitate the nature.... cold stratification break seeds dormancy. 

See: --> *Cold Moist stratification method - My experiment pictures*

Moistening stratifying medium:


----------

